# Last minute race date



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry for the short notice but we are going to try to have a race this saturday night 6/24/12 in lowell at Chris house doors will open at 6:00 and racing will start about 7:00. Do to are work schedule we are going to try this, if we get 7 to 8 guys we will be able to run some races and if not it will be a good night to get some track time . Sorry for the short notice only time we got open right now.Hope to see you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Date*

Sorry guys wrong date it is 6/23/12


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks OK for me


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dude ! Going to St. Charles for Bloomington vette fest but if it rains I will be there


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be there. Pops will be in town thursday night so I'll have him bring some cars. I think he bought another fray car too.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Dude returns......


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

the dude!!!!!! is back in town thursday.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If I am not there count how many times the Dude says fray!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im u r not there ill count 4 u and let u know hows many times he says it ok .


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wish I could make it but I will be in Wisconsin bringing my daughter back home for the summer. I went to Mich. last weekend and took my cars to race and the group that I raced with are going to 1/32 cars. They took down the HO track. Have fun with the Dude back in town. If I was racing I think I would have to were my cowboy hat. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Have fun guy's and someone take pictures or video's, video's would be best. I have to work and have the late shift, I don't get off till 11:00pm, I tried my best to trade for early shift or a day off, but no one wanted to trade, I don't know why, who doesn't want to work till 11:00pm on a Saturday night.
Ed


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry boys going to illiana speedway musgrave memorial race is tonight last week rained out two 56 lap features Later Brian


----------

